# Options for storing a cyc



## rsmentele (Oct 21, 2010)

I have searched the archives for a little while to find a thread relating to my question, but haven't found anything specific. 

My questions is, I have a muslin cyc that I need to store while my next production is underway. I know ideally I would want to store the cyc hanging on an unused batton exc; however, I am not able to do that for this show. What is the best way to fold/ roll the cyc and put it in a hamper to get the least amount of wrinkles.

Thank you


----------



## Footer (Oct 21, 2010)

Backdrop folding 101. The key to folding the drop is to get the drop as flat as possible while on the deck. With each fold, you want to ensure that there are minimal wrinkles. Another trick is when you fold the final piece into the center, leave about an 8" to 1' gap in the center. This will make a "hinge" so that the drop lays flat and stress free. When it goes into storage, DO NOT put the soft good in anything sealed. That means no plastic bag, no sealed plastic rubbermaid container. A muslin/canvas hamper or a canvas bag is the best way to store soft goods.. If they are sealed, they tend to grow mold and leach fire retardant. 

From Schell Scenic (do everything but the rolling and plastic bag part):
View attachment fold_a_backdrop.pdf


----------



## Van (Oct 21, 2010)

Wrinkles are sort of a given when you fold soft goods. folding in an orderly fashion will keep those to a minimum, however. The best method IMHO, is:
1.Sweep/mop stage floor so it is clean.
2. drop the cyc onto the deck "Saving the Face" < back of the cyc to the floor>
3 have two hands grab the bottom of the cyc and bring it to the top edge. Depending on the height you may do this 2,3,4 times until the cyc is about 3 ft. 'high'.
4.Now grab the outside edges and bring them to center. < actually bring them to just shy of center give yourself about 4 - 6 inches < 2-3 inches short of the center mark each side> between the two edges. 
5. Repeat your folds till you at last fold the two halves on top of each other. 

This method puts long horizontal folds in the soft good bu they pull out relatively well when you rehang it. Make your staff take their time and make the folds as crisp as possible this will minimize the extraneous wrinkles. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## rsmentele (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I have folded backdrops and other softgoods in this manner, I just wasnt sure if there was a secret to do it in a way as to minimize creases when folding a cyc.


----------



## Van (Oct 22, 2010)

Nah, it is what it is. Usually the wrinkles will pull out within a couple of hours, once it cyc is re-piped.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 13, 2015)

I hate to necro-post, but I have a related question and figured I'd revive this thread to add some more for posterity. 

We've had a client ask to move our cyc to a more downstage batten, am I right in thinking the process would be about the same (mopping the floor really, really good; show side up; etc) and then just slide it to the desired batten? Are there any precautions to be taken with regard to handling the cyc? It's a sky blue one-piece and I don't want to trash it.


----------



## SteveB (May 13, 2015)

StradivariusBone said:


> I hate to necro-post, but I have a related question and figured I'd revive this thread to add some more for posterity.
> 
> We've had a client ask to move our cyc to a more downstage batten, am I right in thinking the process would be about the same (mopping the floor really, really good; show side up; etc) and then just slide it to the desired batten? Are there any precautions to be taken with regard to handling the cyc? It's a sky blue one-piece and I don't want to trash it.



Or bundle to itself by using every 5th tie line tied around the gathered cyc. We usually have most of the crew do this, so 6-8 people gathering in arms as the Cyc is flown in, bundle up and just move it in one move to the new pipe. No need to drop to floor.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 13, 2015)

SteveB said:


> Or bundle to itself by using every 5th tie line tied around the gathered cyc. We usually have most of the crew do this, so 6-8 people gathering in arms as the Cyc is flown in, bundle up and just move it in one move to the new pipe. No need to drop to floor.



That's how we've done it with painted drops in the past, I was just wondering about getting the cyc grimy from touching it. I deal with HS kids as techs so I'm thinking handwashing will be mandated.


----------



## techieman33 (May 13, 2015)

StradivariusBone said:


> That's how we've done it with painted drops in the past, I was just wondering about getting the cyc grimy from touching it. I deal with HS kids as techs so I'm thinking handwashing will be mandated.



Hand washing is pretty normal unless it's a touring show. Then they usually skip that step, everyone is in a hurry to get the trucks loaded and get on the road/go home.


----------



## venuetech (May 13, 2015)

if you have enough crew you can arm catch it, then just walk it downstage to the new lineset and tie it on. i don't do the bundle tie unless it is a scrim going into storage.
if i need to put the cyc on the floor i will roll some craft paper out and carefully flake it onto that. being in a school we have lots of the 3' wide colored paper.


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for resurrecting rather than starting a new thread.

rsmentele said:


> What is the best way to fold/ roll the cyc and put it in a hamper to get the least amount of wrinkles.


I'm surprised my preferred method wasn't mentioned: Bring the drop in and remove the bottom pipe. As the batten is lowered, with one person at each end of the drop, accordion-fold (fan-fold) the drop about three feet wide, alternating US, DS, on the floor directly under the batten. When batten hits low trim, untie the drop. Then the ends are brought to within 8"-12" of center, creating @Footer's "hinge." This method is particularly handy when one cannot get the entire deck clear, and I propose, is gentler on the fabric than tugging it into a flat piece and dragging the halves upon themselves. Plus, one doesn't need to sweep the entire stage.

[EDIT: I'm told someone has defined the above in our wiki as reefing a drop. Potentially sounds illegal in most locales except CO and WA.]
-----
Of course, the center tie is a different, distinct color from the rest of them, right?


----------



## petercav17 (May 14, 2015)

When I fold a drop/cyc I usually do the accordion as mentioned by Derek, but I do it after the drop has been laid out across the stage and we accordion fold it along the ties, L-R. Then we roll it up and put it in a hamper. I'm curious as to why you guys don't roll your drops? Creates less wrinkles?


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 14, 2015)

That's an interesting use of reefing (potentially mind-altering connotations aside), as it has a very different meaning in the sailing world, meant to imply that part of the sail is rolled into itself and secured to reduce the surface area of the sail and thus the wind-load. 

I think knowing our crew, it will make the most sense to accordian/reef/fan fold the drop and then attach to the other pipe. Distance is only about two feet downstage so we may be able to get away without having to carry it much. 

Thanks to all for their advice!


----------



## kicknargel (May 14, 2015)

petercav17 said:


> When I fold a drop/cyc I usually do the accordion as mentioned by Derek, but I do it after the drop has been laid out across the stage and we accordion fold it along the ties, L-R. Then we roll it up and put it in a hamper. I'm curious as to why you guys don't roll your drops? Creates less wrinkles?


I think the only downside of your method is the need to fully spread the drop out when re-hanging. If a drop is folded bottom-to-top, then in to the center from the outsides, you can lay it out along the length of the pipe, tie it on and let it unfurl as the pipe flies out. Also, it makes the more prominent creases horizontal, which will heal better when hanging.


----------



## techieman33 (May 14, 2015)

StradivariusBone said:


> That's an interesting use of reefing (potentially mind-altering connotations aside), as it has a very different meaning in the sailing world, meant to imply that part of the sail is rolled into itself and secured to reduce the surface area of the sail and thus the wind-load.
> 
> I think knowing our crew, it will make the most sense to accordian/reef/fan fold the drop and then attach to the other pipe. Distance is only about two feet downstage so we may be able to get away without having to carry it much.
> 
> Thanks to all for their advice!



If it's only moving 2 feet I wouldn't bother folding it at all. I would ljust sweep and mop under it, save the face when it lands and then just bury the rest of it on top. Tie it onto the new batton and then fly it back out.


----------



## venuetech (May 15, 2015)

> we accordion fold it along the ties, L-R. Then we roll it up




kicknargel said:


> I think the only downside of your method is the need to fully spread the drop out when re-hanging


the scenic company we usually rent from folds their drops this way, with a tight roll bottom to top finish. 
What you do is unroll the drop directly under the pipe,with the top ending up about 4/5ths of the way down the pipe. Then you take just the top with ties and run it back along under the pipe, find your center and start tying on. think of it as the accordion player has his squeeze box closed tight on one side and spread wide on the other. Takes no more room than a bottom to top drop fold. have had no issues with creases once the bottom pipe gets in. The new Leno cyc we got a few years back was shipped folded this way from the manufacture.


----------

